# Sensi Star



## nouvellechef (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 26, 2011)

looks good!!! Smoke report!!!!!!!


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 26, 2011)

Did someone say SensiStar?  lol, very pretty bud you got there.  I'm enjoying some right now myself.  I didn't get my temps down enough though to bring out any purple.  

Did you grow that NChef?  I put a couple Sensi Stars into flower today in my journal


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 26, 2011)

Yep. Thanx


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2011)

Looking good *nouvellechef* but there again, all your buds look good

Good Job:aok:

:bong:


----------



## Irish (Mar 4, 2011)

nice bud nchef.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2011)

That would look better if it was in my :bong:



:ciao:  *NC*


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice, looks like the goo is practically dripping off it.


----------

